# Adjustable suspension components for S13 and S14



## CPRacing (Nov 28, 2003)

CP Racing is pleased to announce the introduction of the following suspension components for the Nissan 240SX. The following suspension components fit the S13 AND S14 chassis without modifications. These kits are designed for maximum tuning of suspension setups to meet the requirements of drag racing, road racing or drifting competitions.

*Rear forward link Kit*
Constructed of strong metal tubing with CHROMOLY rod ends and grade 8 hardware. Required for automobiles that are lowered, designed for simple bumpsteer adjustment. 

*
Rear Toe Control Kit*
Constructed of strong metal tubing with CHROMOLY rod ends and grade 8 hardware. Rear toe-in can be easily adjusted plus understeer and oversteer can be fine-tuned. 


*Tension Control Rod kit*
Constructed of strong metal tubing with CHROMOLY rod ends and grade 8 hardware. Immediately improved steering response, handling under acceleration and braking. Allows for precise caster and wheel base adjustment. Individual replacement components available from CP RACING directly should any piece be destroyed during an accident. 


Visit our website www.cpracing.ca for pictures and pricing or e-mail us at [email protected] if you have any questions.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

cool :thumbup:


----------

